# Hip dysplasia gait



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I don't have much experience with Hip Dysplasia, but one thing that might be making your dogs back sway so much is she is doing what is called "pacing". It's when legs on the same side move in unison. When my puppy does that, her gait looks totally weird and goofy. (Never having heard of pacing, and not knowing my puppy was doing it, I was convinced something was terribly wrong with her. Wasn't till I figured out the pacing thing, and she started gaiting properly on her own as she aged, that I realized there was nothing wrong with her) When she moves properly - legs on same side move apart and away from each other when gaiting, her movement is absolutely beautiful-- she floats! 

It looks like your dog is a cow hocked too....where the back leg hocks turn inwards, and the back feet turn out. Versus the hocks and joint being parallel with each other and the feet pointing forward. This may be causing some sway in the back too??

Hope others that are much more experienced than myself with structure and movement will make better comments!


----------



## Summer's Mom

Yup, Summer is a known case of bilateral HD diagnosed at 8 months, but she was symptomatic from 4 months.. her hocks didn't use to be like that but became more and more as she grew and walked to compensate I guess. She can't really walk with alternating legs, I think pacing is her way to compensating for the instability / pain in her hips...  she looks fine at a trot but doesnt trot all the time i guess!


----------



## mylissyk

She's such a beautiful girl, I really am so sorry she has HD. I hope surgery will help her.


----------



## doula1st

She is really beautiful and it is so sad that you know she is already in pain. 
Thank you for sharing the video - that is very helpful.


----------



## Pointgold

Summer's Mom said:


> This is a short video I made of Summer's "normal" gait (on a good day) for her ortho vet review. I hate how her back sways so much - can only bring more problems!!
> 
> Just thought I'd put it out there for people who might be asking questions about their dog's gait or HD...
> 
> Comments also welcome! Does you HD dog walk like this? Any vets on the forum have any advice/comments?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Summer's gait - YouTube


She's pacing. Dogs often do this to minimize pain.


----------

